# Frozen Gas



## fhrooter72 (Apr 12, 2011)

Couple of months ago the media was hyping a freeze spell and encouraging everyone to protect their pipes (Houston area panics if temps are below 32 degrees for more than a minute). I was walking into a restaurant to eat dinner and saw this on the building next door. Made me laugh for oh so many reasons.:laughing:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I don't see any picture with your post.


----------



## Faust (Feb 20, 2010)

Propane gas with no vaporizer?


----------



## fhrooter72 (Apr 12, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> I don't see any picture with your post.


Not sure why? It's showing up on mine


----------



## fhrooter72 (Apr 12, 2011)

Is it visible now?


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

I have seen where natural gas would crystallize water moister in a line but it is in very cold to very warm climate changes. We had a high pressure line pass threw a boiler room and then outside to a piece of equipment. It would frost on the inside and clog the filter screen.


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

fhrooter72 said:


> Is it visible now?


Wow..... now I can see it. Is that a custom insulation? Great landlord job!!!!


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Faust said:


> Propane gas with no vaporizer?


propane does not require a vaporizer until it is consuming large amounts of gas. The last one I installed was using 36 gal. An hour


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

wyrickmech said:


> propane does not require a vaporizer until it is consuming large amounts of gas. The last one I installed was using 36 gal. An hour


Those things are so cool, I inspected one last fall for temp heaters for a new Walmart that was being built.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

fhrooter72 said:


> Is it visible now?


I've seen regulators freeze up.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

fhrooter72 said:


> Is it visible now?












Yes. In this post it is visible. But it wasn't in your first post.


----------



## ken53 (Mar 1, 2011)

*It gets cold up here*

I've doing Natural gas up here in the great white north for over 30 years and it still flowed at 52 below f so think Texas don't need to worry about gas freeze ups. But it is true you can carry Propane in an open pail at 41 below f. :laughing:


----------



## fhrooter72 (Apr 12, 2011)

ken53 said:


> But it is true you can carry Propane in an open pail at 41 below f. :laughing:


That is something I would love to see. And by see, I mean a picture only. I have never been in -41 degree weather and hope I never will be. If you get the opportunity to demonstrate it this next winter I would love to see a picture of it.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

ken53 said:


> I've doing Natural gas up here in the great white north for over 30 years and it still flowed at 52 below f so think Texas don't need to worry about gas freeze ups. But it is true you can carry Propane in an open pail at 41 below f. :laughing:


better yet light it like a bowl of lamp oil and watch it burn off. From a safe distance of course.


----------

